# Levels before surgery, levels after surgery (Graves patient)



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

I am a GD patient, relapsed in June, 2011, back on Methimazole, awaiting surgery in December. I am trying to get a handle on what I should look for when they run my meds post-surgery--should they be similar to levels that I had run PRIOR to removal of my thyroid, when I was stabilized? Here are my levels recently:

_
On 9-8-11:_

T3 (I realize this is not the FT3 test):
102 <71-180>

TSH:
1.550 <0.450-4.500)

FT4:
.88 <0.82-1.77>

_On 8-3-11:_

T3:
150 <71-180>

TSH:
0.008 <0.450-4.500>

FT4:
1.27 <0.82-177>

I was feeling better in August and September after being back on Methimazole since June, so I'm thinking that my August & September levels "work" for me. Am I able to translate the levels I felt good on BEFORE my surgery to the levels I should aim for AFTER my surgery?

Please note, my October labs (most recent) were run on 10-31-11, and in addition to the usual liver labs my endo runs while being on Methimazole, he ran:

TSH Rfx on Abnormal to Free T4:

3.180 <0.450-4.500)

I think I personally felt better in August and September than just recently in October, but that is the only test he ran (besides liver) in October).
(I posted a separate question regarding what exactly this TSH Rfx on Abnormal to Free T4 test is.)

Should I aim for my levels to match what I was in August/September of this year after my thyroid is gone? I, of course, don't expect to be able to judge (and juggle) my levels until several weeks/months after surgery, but just wondering if I should be aiming for the same levels post-surgery.

Thanks for any help, if you need clarification, please ask.

Roberta


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whippetcat said:


> I am a GD patient, relapsed in June, 2011, back on Methimazole, awaiting surgery in December. I am trying to get a handle on what I should look for when they run my meds post-surgery--should they be similar to levels that I had run PRIOR to removal of my thyroid, when I was stabilized? Here are my levels recently:
> 
> _
> On 9-8-11:_
> ...


My humble opinion is that you should aim to feel well. When you are, you will know it. It is called the euthyroid state.

It will be very very important to have a doctor who is willing to work w/you on fine tuning your thyroxine replacement meds.

Of course you can use prior feel good numbers as a "baseline" but do remember that you had to be taking a med to get there.

Are you still scheduled for the 27th.?


----------



## Whippetcat (Jun 13, 2011)

Andros said:


> My humble opinion is that you should aim to feel well. When you are, you will know it. It is called the euthyroid state.
> 
> It will be very very important to have a doctor who is willing to work w/you on fine tuning your thyroxine replacement meds.
> 
> ...


*Yes, Andros, 12-27.*


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you for your surgery & recovery!


----------

